# frequent erections in intact 3 yr old



## danarobbins (Mar 21, 2006)

My 3 yr old son has been having frequent erections over the last 6 months, ranging from 3-4 to 6-8 a day. He always says, "my pee-pee is bigger" when he has an erection. We'll just gently push it down and try to distract him.

I have no clue where to even begin with this. Is it normal? My dh who is very supportive of him being intact thinks the # of erections are too frequent.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

sounds pretty normal to me, although I don't know how often my ds has an erection. I wouldn't push it down though - just leave it be.


----------



## danarobbins (Mar 21, 2006)

We do that b/c it's what he asks us to do...doesn't have anything to do with the foreskin. Most of the time now though, I don't touch it at all, just let it do its thing.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah, let it do it's thing. Pushing it down could actually damage some of the blood vessels in his penis. He'll get used to it, and eventually won't be announcing it everytime it happens

. Once when I was in the check out line at the supermarket, and my then 4 year old announced, "Mommy, my penis is standing up, all on it's own!" Like it was doing tricks. I heard a couple of gaffaws and had to try so hard not to burst out laughing. So it's pretty normal.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QueenOfTheMeadow*
> 
> Yeah, let it do it's thing. Pushing it down could actually damage some of the blood vessels in his penis. He'll get used to it, and eventually won't be announcing it everytime it happens
> 
> . Once when I was in the check out line at the supermarket, and *my then 4 year old announced, "Mommy, my penis is standing up, all on it's own!"* Like it was doing tricks. I heard a couple of gaffaws and had to try so hard not to burst out laughing. So it's pretty normal.


OMG. I think I would have DIED I would have laughed so hard! Yes, I would have laughed in the check out line.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Super~Single~Mama*
> 
> OMG. I think I would have DIED I would have laughed so hard! Yes, I would have laughed in the check out line.










I just about peed my pants when I got home and told dh! But this was ds2 and he tends to be the sensitive one, so I didn't want him to get embarrassed!


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't worry. My understanding is that foreskin has nothing to do with it. Some guys have more spontaneous erections than others, and it varies throughout their life. Not having a penis of my own, I speculate that when you're 3 this "new trick" is rather novel and you notice it every time.


----------



## earth2birth (Feb 26, 2010)

This is totally normal. It a lot of ways it is great he is penis aware


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Normal (I wouldn't push it down, though).

My 2 and a half year old has this happen all the time. His four year old brother, almost never. They're both intact.







We just ignore it.


----------



## bugglette (Mar 5, 2011)

Totally normal. We just ignore it too...unless he is playing with it, then we tell him that that is a private activity and he can do it in his room or the bathroom if he wants.


----------



## 4chunut1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danarobbins*
> 
> My 3 yr old son has been having frequent erections over the last 6 months, ranging from *3-4 to 6-8 a day.* He always says, "my pee-pee is bigger" when he has an erection. We'll just gently push it down and try to distract him.
> 
> I have no clue where to even begin with this. Is it normal? My dh who is very supportive of him being intact thinks the # of erections are too frequent.


He's probably having more than that, if you add in his nocturnal erections. As an intact male I know that lots of things can cause an erection in boys...a full bladder, rubbing against underwear, touching or manipulating his penis, etc. You did not say if he is retractable. If not, the erections may be nature's way of weakening the bond between the foreskin and glans. And, if he is retractable, the movement of the foreskin can induce erections. Totally normal, and totally harmless. And I agree that pushing an erection down is not advised, as that could possibly cause some ligament strain...


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QueenOfTheMeadow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Honestly, with a story like that I'm not sure I could even get through it I'd be laughing so hard! LOL. Kid's say some pretty great stuff huh? ETA - totally understand not wanting to embarrass him. I'm not sure I would have had the self control - many many kudos to you!!!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Totally normal. I think it happens to most boys but some just never mention it due to their personality. Like QotM my ds is very vocal especially about stuff that is embarrassing


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

My DS1 gets one whenever he has to wee. Add that to his erections caused by other stimuli, and he probably gets 20 or so a day. No big deal.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I have a nearly 3 year old. He gets the random erection that I notice. I am sure it happens at plenty of other times when I am not aware. He's only complained a few times and I've readjusted his diaper/clothes and he has been fine after that. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danarobbins*
> 
> We do that b/c it's what he asks us to do...doesn't have anything to do with the foreskin. Most of the time now though, I don't touch it at all, just let it do its thing.


Same here. I'm pretty sure my 3yo does it on purpose, and we don't really see a problem with it. I'd probably let it do its thing, too. Making it go away is really for our comfort, not theirs. I kind of love that unabashed openness in kids.


----------



## erin23kate (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep, normal. My DS likes to cause them, lol. He's figured out that pulling on his foreskin makes his penis stick out...then he flicks it and laughs. At 12 months. /sigh/


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

My son has erections all of the time!! I think the first time I ever looked at his penis as a newborn baby it was erect. Seems normal enough to me!!


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

My son has erections all of the time!! I think the first time I ever looked at his penis as a newborn baby it was erect. Seems normal enough to me!!


----------

